# Hurricane Harvey Texas Impacts



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 23, 2017)

I just tracked Tropical Storm Harvey, and it is forcasted that it will slam into southeastern Texas, impacting coastal cities like Houston, and possibly inland cities like Austin and San Antonio, and even affecting Louisiana, pouring heavy rain and blowing high winds, complete with lightning strikes. Brace yourselves, Texas and Louisiana AU users. Any possibility that it will affect the Sunset Limited and/or the Texas Eagle, as a result of the downpour? Any insights will be welcomed.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 24, 2017)

How Harvey will affect Amtrak operation is south Texas will depend on what happens in the next 24 - 36 hours I imagine. If the predicted stall point continues to be below I-10 closer to the coast between Houston and Corpus Christi, it appears that TE would be unaffected, but the SL has a higher probability of not running on Saturday DP NOL or Sunday.Leaving SAS for NOL. Too early to know at this point, everything points to a stalling which means tons of water in a short period of time.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 24, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> I just tracked Tropical Storm Harvey, and it is forcasted that it will slam into southeastern Texas, impacting coastal cities like Houston, and possibly inland cities like Austin and San Antonio, and even affecting Louisiana, pouring heavy rain and blowing high winds, complete with lightning strikes. Brace yourselves, Texas and Louisiana AU users. Any possibility that it will affect the Sunset Limited and/or the Texas Eagle, as a result of the downpour? Any insights will be welcomed.


Trains are on the ground so it is entirely possible it can impact the Sunset or Eagle. It could impact the signals, cause high water conditions or cause trees to foul the tracks.

Of course, any of the above can happen during a normal rain.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 24, 2017)

Also, Amtrak has to do what the host railroad says, so if they are not comfortable with passenger trains in the weather, like through Houston, then Amtrak will have to decide to either cancel or bus, but unlikely bus in a hurricane.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 24, 2017)

Harvey is expected to cause flooding devastation as far north as Dallas/Ft. Worth, so look for the _*Eagles*_ to travel no further south and also look for the _*Sunset Limited*_ to be suspended through Texas as well.


----------



## jis (Aug 24, 2017)

It might now get itself wrapped up into a Cat 1 Hurricane by the time it hits Corpus Christie.


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Aug 24, 2017)

I just heard an updated report from the Hurricane Center. They are now talking CAT 3.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 24, 2017)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Harvey is expected to cause flooding devastation as far north as Dallas/Ft. Worth, so look for the _*Eagles*_ to travel *no further south* and also look for the _*Sunset Limited*_ to be suspended through Texas as well.


No further south...as in Chicago, I guess.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 24, 2017)

Update: it looks like the storm will be devastating, if not historic. Looks like days-long cancellation at best, a week or two at worst. At this time, forcasted, up to 30 inches (762 millimetres) of rain east of San Antonio, and up to 15 inches (381 millimetres) for a good parts of both San Antonio and Austin. Cancellations are very likely, and even possibly inevitable at this point, and cancellations of flights and buses cannot be ruled out. As for SL/TE, looks more like a straight partial cancellation instead of bus-stitution, as the highways are expected to be blocked. When it rains in Texas, it rains hard, it seems like, and Amtrak and other non-rail carriers take a hit. I'm going to bet that Amtrak has posted a service alert for Harvey by now.

Source for Harvey impacts: http://www.weather.gov/ewx/


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 24, 2017)

Yep, San Antonio floods every time a cloud passes over the Sun! The tracks that the Eagle amd Sunset run on frequently flood when it rains heavily.

And since the Houston area and Louisiana are basically reclaimed Swampland, the chances of the Eagle amd Sunset running through Central Texas are Slim and None!.

Last time we had a flood in Central Texas the Eagle was rerouted on the of SP Main out of San Antonio thru Sequin,Luling,Flatonia, up thru Smithville on the old Katy Tracks and thru Eastexas on the old SP/MoPac tracks that the Eagle used during this year's Trackwork between Longview and Dallas.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 24, 2017)

Flooding is an understatement, since they expect Harvey to stall for 2 - 3 days sucking heavy moisture from the Gulf in to rain feet, some places are expected to get 36-40 inches, based on the Weather Channel we have on right now. Tropical storm winds could reach Austin. The announcers keep using historical. Based on this I think it is just when will Amtrak make public the cancellations.For how long, just have to see how much damage once the storm clears.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 24, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Flooding is an understatement, since they expect Harvey to stall for 2 - 3 days sucking heavy moisture from the Gulf in to rain feet, some places are expected to get 36-40 inches, based on the Weather Channel we have on right now. Tropical storm winds could reach Austin. The announcers keep using historical. Based on this I think it is just when will Amtrak make public the cancellations.For how long, just have to see how much damage once the storm clears.


The next Katrina, or a repeat of the 1900 Galveston hurricane landfall, perhaps?


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Aug 24, 2017)

Yeah, I'm expecting flooding here in Louisiana, I can hope for the best though right? 

I hope that anyone in the path of the storm stays safe.


----------



## KnightRail (Aug 24, 2017)

SERVICE ADJUSTMENTS:

Subject to change without notice, this is a fluid situation.

Sunset Limited:

-2(23) Runs entire route to New Orleans

-2(25) Runs only to El Paso, where the train set will turn and become 1(25)

-1(25) [which is actually Saturday's scheduled origination] Runs only from El Paso to Los Angeles

-Trains beyond these dates, no new tickets are being sold for travel anywhere on the route East of San Antonio.

Texas Eagle:

-No thru cars (421/422) connecting to/from the Sunset Limited

-No further changes...yet


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 24, 2017)

KnightRail said:


> SERVICE ADJUSTMENTS:
> 
> Subject to change without notice, this is a fluid situation.
> 
> ...


Source, or quoted info (how you got this conclusion)? And how would the TE get to San Antonio in the first place, with all the heavy rain, peaking as high as 40 inches (1016 mm) in some places in the trajectory? And I'm guessing that 2 (23) will be stranded in New Orleans. As for trains after 1 (25), did you mean to say:



> -Trains beyond these dates, no new tickets are being sold for travel anywhere on the route East of El Paso.


?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 24, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> I just tracked Tropical Storm Harvey, and it is *forcasted*...


&



bmjhagen9426 said:


> At this time, *forcasted*...


I believe the word you're looking for is _forecast_, and it doesn't change spelling to indicate tense.



Bob Dylan said:


> Yep, San Antonio floods every time a cloud passes over the Sun!


In San Antonio many of our original roads were built on dry riverbeds. Most of the time that's fine because these river beds tend to _stay_ dry, but on those rare occasions when it really pours it's not good. Still better than Houston though.



bmjhagen9426 said:


> The next Katrina, or a repeat of the 1900 Galveston hurricane landfall, perhaps?


I sure hope not. We don't need another "Heck of a Job, Brownie!" disaster.



bmjhagen9426 said:


> Source, or quoted info (how you got this conclusion)?


I believe he works for Amtrak. I would presume these are Amtrak's true intentions.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 24, 2017)

The super heavy rainfall is forecast for southeast and south of San Antonio. Now, no one knows, even all the computer models are confused as to where the storm will go after stalling for a couple days. Some have it back out into the Gulf, others have it hugging the coast to New Orleans. What the forecasters seem to agree on is that the storm will not dissipate quickly like some do. The TE should be ok after the storm clears next week, also, the SL could turn in SAS after the storm.East of SAS towards Housyon is another story to played out next week.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 24, 2017)

Here is the latest from the NHC:  HURRICANE HARVEY WILL PRODUCE A LIFE-THREATENING HEAVY RAINFALL EVENT. STORM TOTAL RAINFALL AMOUNTS FROM FRIDAY THROUGH TUESDAY COULD BE IN THE 10 TO 20 INCH RANGE ALONG AND EAST OF INTERSTATE 35 WITH ISOLATED TOTALS IN EXCESS OF 35 INCHES POSSIBLE OVER AREAS SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 10 AS HARVEY IS EXPECTED TO STALL OVER THE AREA. DEVASTATING MAINSTEAM RIVER FLOODING IS POSSIBLE EAST OF INTERSTATE 35 AND SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 10. ADDITIONALLY, HURRICANE FORCE WINDS OF 70 TO 80 MPH WILL BE POSSIBLE FOR THE COUNTIES WITHIN THE HURRICANE WARNING, WHILE 40 TO 50 MPH WINDS WITH SOME GUSTS TO 60 MPH WILL BE POSSIBLE FOR AREAS WITHIN THE TROPICAL STORM WARNING. THE TIMING OF THESE WINDS LOOK TO ARRIVE FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 25, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> KnightRail said:
> 
> 
> > SERVICE ADJUSTMENTS:
> ...


S/he works for Amtrak.


----------



## KnightRail (Aug 25, 2017)

When there is a fluid situation that may result in cancelations such as a hurricane, major snowstorm, mudslides, etc. at some point a plan is implemented and put into the computer system. Since conditions can change and the plan is preliminary often the first step is to suspend the sale of any new tickets for the affected train(s). This results in the "SOLD OUT" being showed when searching for tickets online. Point being, when cancelations are expected and you start seeing "SOLD OUT" that is a good indication that the train likely will be canceled over the segment you are searching. Try searching for tickets on 2(25) for anywhere East of El Paso, you should be seeing "SOLD OUT" for any city pair that includes a station East of El Paso.


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 25, 2017)

jis said:


> It might now get itself wrapped up into a Cat 1 Hurricane by the time it hits Corpus Christie.


If only.


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 25, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Still better than Houston though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've already gone to Academy and bought their last inflatable boat.  And living just a mile or so south of Ellington Field, I'm not sure which I'm dreading more - the storm, or the post-storm visit!


----------



## jis (Aug 25, 2017)

So now it may wind itself up to a minimal Cat 4!

What is worse is it will become essentially stationary just on or off shore and remain a hurricane for an extended period of time.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 25, 2017)

Best of luck to all of you in the hurricane's path--we will be thinking of you here on AU and wishing you well in getting through it safely.


----------



## Phil S (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks like I'll be on the TE going through San Anton late Thursday night, trying to connect to Cardinal in CHI. Any advice from those who live in the area or have traveled through it a lot would be appreciated. And my best wishes for all in Harvey's path.


----------



## jis (Aug 25, 2017)

Phil S said:


> Looks like I'll be on the TE going through San Anton late Thursday night, trying to connect to Cardinal in CHI. Any advice from those who live in the area or have traveled through it a lot would be appreciated. And my best wishes for all in Harvey's path


Significant tropical system situation will persist till Wednesday with historic amounts of rainfall. Anything working as planned in the area appears somewhat iffy this coming Thursday.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 25, 2017)

No evac train?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 25, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> No evac train?


Is the Hurricane a Missed Opportunity for Amtrak?


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 25, 2017)

http://abc13.com/travel/20000-cruise-ship-passengers-stranded-in-gulf/2341493/

20,000 cruise pax stranded till Tuesday. Not sure what condition their cars will be when they arrive.


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 25, 2017)

Would not surpise me if TE gets stopped in FTW and SL cancels for a couple trips.


----------



## Rover (Aug 25, 2017)

HURRICANE HARVEY is now officially a CAT 3 Storm


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 25, 2017)

Blew right past us in Brownsville with minimal wind and rain.


----------



## chakk (Aug 25, 2017)

Queue the Man in Black:

"How high's the water, Mama?

She says it's two feet high and risin'.

How high's the water, Papa?

He says it's two feet high and risin'"


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 25, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> No evac train?


There is an evacuation train from Galveston operated by BNSF for the Galveston Rail museum. It has two Santa Fe painted F7 locomotives and I believe four passenger cars leaving the island. But an important note about this train. It is carrying NO PASSENGERS.

My personal opinion is that even though it is a very low capacity train I believe two coaches, a diner, and a sleeper. But every person you can get out is potentially one life saved. So I think personally they should be taking pax inland instead of empty equipment. But that's me.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 25, 2017)

> 6 PM CDT POSITION AND INTENSITY UPDATE... ...HARVEY BECOMES A *CATEGORY FOUR* *HURRICANE*... ...SUSTAINED HURRICANE-FORCE WINDS SPREADING ONTO THE MIDDLE TEXAS COAST...
> 
> 6:00 PM CDT Fri Aug 25
> 
> ...


----------



## Train2104 (Aug 25, 2017)

https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Alert_C&pagename=am/AM_Alert_C/Alerts_Popup&cid=1251655816954

2(25) will terminate at El Paso, where it will spin for 1 (26) departing on the 27th.

21/22 operations unaffected.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 25, 2017)

Train2104 said:


> https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Alert_C&pagename=am/AM_Alert_C/Alerts_Popup&cid=1251655816954
> 
> 2(25) will terminate at El Paso, where it will spin for 1 (26) departing on the 27th.
> 
> 21/22 operations unaffected.


No word of notice for me? I'm booked for #422 in "the future" (few months out). If they put "sold out" for 1/2 and 421/422 for the forseeable future, I should have known about this by now.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 25, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Train2104 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Alert_C&pagename=am/AM_Alert_C/Alerts_Popup&cid=1251655816954
> ...


If you're booked a few months out, why would you expect to hear anything?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 25, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Train2104 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Alert_C&pagename=am/AM_Alert_C/Alerts_Popup&cid=1251655816954
> ...


You do know this is because of the hurricane? It has no effect on any service "a few months out."


----------



## greghomatas (Aug 25, 2017)

Harvey is now a cat 4 as per msnbc. I spoke with an Amtrak rep today as I am traveling with 22 tomorrow. The Texas Eagle is being turned around at Longview TX and running.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 26, 2017)

Why would they turn the TE at Longview? SAS has seen no effects of Harvey same for AUS.


----------



## Rover (Aug 26, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Why would they turn the TE at Longview? SAS has seen no effects of Harvey same for AUS.


The rainfall totals for Austin and SAT are to be heavy with flash flooding possible with road closures.. If the rails can't be safely checked, maybe that's the wisest preemptive option.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Why would they turn the TE at Longview? SAS has seen no effects of Harvey same for AUS.


It's raining there (SAS) now, with more than a foot on the way?


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 26, 2017)

frequentflyer said:


> http://abc13.com/travel/20000-cruise-ship-passengers-stranded-in-gulf/2341493/
> 
> 20,000 cruise pax stranded till Tuesday. Not sure what condition their cars will be when they arrive.


Wet. Unless they paid for the indoor parking, in which case.... dry.


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 26, 2017)

VentureForth said:


> No evac train?


They supposedly evac'ed the Galveston Railroad Museum rolling stock, so it didn't get Iked again.

Not that that would happen, mind.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2017)

JoeBas said:


> frequentflyer said:
> 
> 
> > http://abc13.com/travel/20000-cruise-ship-passengers-stranded-in-gulf/2341493/
> ...


Until the garage floods.


----------



## Chatter163 (Aug 26, 2017)

Sad


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 26, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Why would they turn the TE at Longview? SAS has seen no effects of Harvey same for AUS.


I would think they would at least run it to FTW, preserving northbound connections from the_* Heartland Flyer*_.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 26, 2017)

#1 and #2 are now showing Service Disruptions.

The Austin agents,seem to think that #21/#22 Will turn in FTW with Bustitutions between SAS and FTW IF I-35 is driveable for the next few days???


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 26, 2017)

Ryan said:


> JoeBas said:
> 
> 
> > frequentflyer said:
> ...



Galveston didn't see much in the way of surge, certainly not enough to top the seawall.

We're gonna see a lot of rain today, and there could be some street type flooding down there, but Galveston is surrounded by water and not on any major rivers, so up in the lots they USUALLY* don't flood from rainfall.

*I'm just a weather forecaster, who lives halfway between Downtown Houston and Galveston, and has been known to cruise out of Galveston fairly frequently. YMMV.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2017)

The storm surge isn’t the concerning part. The 3 feet of rain is.







Glad the garage is in a safe location.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 26, 2017)

#21 (25) now in Service Disruption between Mineola and Dallas/ #22 ( 26) running 1+ Hour Late into McGregor on way North from SAS to CHI.


----------



## KnightRail (Aug 26, 2017)

KnightRail said:


> SERVICE ADJUSTMENTS:
> 
> Subject to change without notice, this is a fluid situation.
> 
> ...


UPDATE:Sunset Limited:

-2(23) Ran entire route to New Orleans.

-2(25) Ran only to El Paso, where the train set is turning and becoming 1(25)

-1(25) [which was actually Saturday's scheduled NOL origination, though still is dated as if originating in ORL] Runs only from El Paso to Los Angeles

-2(27) Running only to El Paso, where the train set will turn and become 1(27)

-1(27) [which is actually Monday's scheduled NOL origination, though still is dated as if originating in ORL] Runs only from El Paso to Los Angeles

Texas Eagle:

-22(25) Ran normally San Antonio-Chicago

-21(25) Ran Chicago-Fort Worth only, set turning to become 22(27)

-22(26) Running normally San Antonio-Chicago

-21(26) Running Chicago-Fort Worth only

-22(27) Running Fort Worth-Chicago only

-No thru cars (421/422) connecting to/from the Sunset Limited


----------



## Rover (Aug 26, 2017)

You can watch coverage of Corpus Christi by way of KRIS TV streaming online, or on their Roku channel.

http://www.kristv.com/category/292861/live-stream

KRIS has been broadcasting continuously.

Houston's ABC CH. 13 has been streaming online, but not continuously...

http://abc13.com/live/


----------



## neroden (Aug 27, 2017)

Galveston is hopless. I wonder when it will be abandoned. Even a little bit of sea level rise means that a city built on a *sandbar* is no good.

I hope the Galveston Railroad Museum is discussing a merger with a railroad museum located inland!


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 27, 2017)

FWIW, the Lone Star Flight Museum started a long-term plan to move off the island after Ike, when much of their stuff was devastated.

They've been working for YEARS to build a new facility at Ellington Airport, in Southeast Houston, and moved their aircraft to the new facility 2 weeks ago, with a grand opening planned for this weekend.

Their new facility has received 22+" of rain in the last 48 hours, and if what I had at my house last night is any indication, is likely flooded. Oh well.


----------



## Rover (Aug 27, 2017)

In the 24 hours through Sunday 6 a.m. CDT, parts of the southeast Houston metro area had received more than *20 inches of rain*. One location in far southeast Harris County near Webster logged 24.28 inches of rain in 24 hours and 26.76 inches in 48 hours.

Houston Traffic CCTV - Water on Roadways

https://traffic.houstontranstar.org/cctv/transtar/

Major flooding from up to 19 inches of rain has also occurred to the east of Austin in Bastrop and Caldwell Counties with water rescues have been reported.

*Harvey's Catastrophic Texas Rainfall Flooding Threat to Continue For Days; Storm Totals of 40 Inches Possible; Record Flooding Observed*

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/tropical-storm-hurricane-harvey-rain-flood-forecast-texas-louisiana


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 27, 2017)

*Waving from Webster, on about 3 minute's sleep*...


----------



## Rover (Aug 27, 2017)

Houston schools and offices will stay closed, and are expected to reopen at their regularly scheduled time on Tuesday, Sept. 5. Which may still be optimistic.

The Houston NFL team couldn't land in Houston, so they are here in Dallas, and may likely stay here, and play their pre-season game with Dallas in Dallas this coming weekend, instead of in Houston, where it was originally scheduled.

KHOU CH 11, the CBS affiliate, is off the air. Their studios have become flooded and are now evacuated.


----------



## Rover (Aug 27, 2017)

Houston Told People to Stay for Harvey, Now They Can't Get Out 

*When the governor called for evacuation week, the response was: local officials know best. Now 911 is jammed, waters are rising, and it's about to get worse.*



> 08.27.17 1:36 PM ET
> AUSTIN, Texas Houston is slowly being submerged by a natural disaster some are saying could now rival Hurricane Katrina. Even after two feet of rain in 24 hours, Tropical Storm Harvey shows no sign of letting up until Wednesday at the earliest.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 27, 2017)

The title seems out of date. I think the title should be changed, since a hurricane can close in only so long. I suggest changing the title to "Texas hit to Harvey". Moderators and admins, what do you think about title change?

Also, Harvey is probably going to change its trajectory to the north (source: http://www.weather.gov/fwd/),which may impact the Texas Eagle and Heartland Flyer a bit further, should DFW and northeastern TX as well as Arkansas get hit.

Edit: Link fixed


----------



## John Bobinyec (Aug 27, 2017)

They didn't leave, probably because they remembered the evacuation for Hurricane Rita.

jb


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2017)

Poor SE Texas,Gulf Coast and Houston which is gonna get hammered again as the Storm moves back to the Coast and then directly back to Houston.

Looking like Katrina Redux.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 27, 2017)

Heard that Fema will be in TX for several years. Wonder if Amtrak reinstatement will take more than three months in the wake of Harvey, as I am traveling SL/TE (422) in three months.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Heard that Fema will be in TX for several years. Wonder if Amtrak reinstatement will take more than three months in the wake of Harvey, as I am traveling SL/TE (422) in three months.


You'll be OK/ UP gangs do a first rate job of repair when stuff happens!


----------



## KnightRail (Aug 27, 2017)

KnightRail said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Sunset Limited:
> 
> ...


Subject to change/vary without notice.UPDATE:

Sunset Limited:

-2(23) Ran entire route to New Orleans.

-2(25) Ran only to El Paso, turned and became 1(25)

-1(25) [saturday 9/26 scheduled NOL origination] Runs only from El Paso to Los Angeles

-2(27) Running only to El Paso, where the train set will turn and become 1(27)

-1(27) [Monday 9/28 scheduled NOL origination] Runs only from El Paso to Los Angeles

-2(30) Running only to San Antonio, where the train set will turn and become 1(29)

-1(29) [Wednesday 9/30 scheduled NOL origination] Runs only from San Antonio to Los Angeles

Texas Eagle:

-22(25) Ran normally San Antonio-Chicago

-21(25) Ran Chicago-Fort Worth only, set turned and became 22(27)

-22(26) Ran normally San Antonio-Chicago

-21(26) Ran Chicago-Fort Worth only, set turns and becomes 22(28)

-22(27) Running Fort Worth-Chicago only

-21(27) Running Chicago-Fort Worth only

-22(28) Running Fort Worth-Chicago only


----------



## starlight11 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm scheduled to travel on the Sunset Limited from NOL to Los Angeles in exactly 1 month. Does it seem likely that the tracks will be out for a long time? I'm wondering if I should be rethinking my plans.


----------



## chakk (Aug 27, 2017)

I think tracks will all be open within 30 days. Unless another tropical storm strikes the same area 3 wesks out from now.


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 27, 2017)

chakk said:


> I think tracks will all be open within 30 days. Unless another tropical storm strikes the same area 3 wesks out from now.


Main concern for that trip would be whether the bridges over the Colorado, Brazos, Guadelupe, etc survive or not.


----------



## Phil S (Aug 27, 2017)

KnightRail said:


> KnightRail said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE:
> ...


Where did this last set of changes come from? Amtrak service alerts still reads:

• Sunset Limited Train 1(25 & 27) will originate in El Paso, with no alternate transportation between New Orleans and El Paso.

• Sunset Limited Train 2(25 & 27) will terminate in El Paso, with no alternate transportation between El Paso and New Orleans.

• Texas Eagle Train 421(25) is canceled between Ft. Worth and El Paso, with alternate transportation between Ft. Worth and San Antonio only. No alternate transportation between San Antonio and El Paso.

• Texas Eagle Train 422(25) will have no alternate transportation between El Paso and Ft. Worth.

• Texas Eagle Train 421(27) canceled between San Antonio and El Paso, with no alternate transportation.

• Texas Eagle Train 422(27) will have no alternate transportation between El Paso and San Antonio.

• Texas Eagle Train 21(25) terminated at Ft. Worth with alternate transportation between Ft. Worth and San Antonio.

• Texas Eagle Trains 21(26), 22(27-28) will terminate and originate at Ft. Worth. Service is canceled between Ft. Worth and San Antonio with no alternate transportation.

I'm booked 422(30) LAX/CHI and haven't heard anything from Amtrak.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 28, 2017)

They came from an employee.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 28, 2017)

John Bobinyec said:


> They didn't leave, probably because they remembered the evacuation for Hurricane Rita.


Exactly. The inconvenient truth is that there is no practical method for quickly evacuating a city of Houston's size and no logical destination for that many people to go. If Gregg Abbot really wants to help he should focus on sending more emergency assistance to Houston rather than trying to send the city of Houston somewhere else.



JoeBas said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> > I think tracks will all be open within 30 days. Unless another tropical storm strikes the same area 3 wesks out from now.
> ...


Joe is correct. There are a substantial number of bridges in the affected areas that will take time to inspect and repair if they suffered any serious damage. Many of these bridges are quite old as well. UP has been replacing some of these bridges over time but it's an expensive and time consuming process. There's also the possibility that Amtrak uses Hurricane Harvey as an excuse to limit the Sunset route even further, possibly all the way back to SAS this time.


----------



## Phil S (Aug 28, 2017)

Seaboard92 said:


> They came from an employee.


Thanks!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 28, 2017)

I dunno, if I heard a few days in advance that a serious hurricane was going to bear down on Trenton, I'd hold a Hurricane party... in Pittsburgh.


----------



## JoeBas (Aug 28, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> John Bobinyec said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't leave, probably because they remembered the evacuation for Hurricane Rita.
> ...



There's also significant flooding downtown from Buffalo and White Oak bayous, I'm not sure how this may be affecting the Amdump on Washington Avenue.


----------



## jis (Aug 28, 2017)

As of morning of Monday 8/28/17, both airports are closed till Monday evening.

United is offering no-fee no questions asked rerouting/rebooking of itineraries originally through Houston, upto the end of Thursday (8/31/17) as of Monday morning.

The problem, even after the airports reopen, will be getting enough staff to work at the airport.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 28, 2017)

Apparently WN managed to secure a special FAA waiver for emergency outbound flights from HOU to DAL for stranded passengers. First time I've heard of passenger flights being granted waivers while ferry moves remained grounded.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 28, 2017)

OK, so I just got an e-mail from my mom who lives adjacent to the CN tracks and has been well trained (haha) to differentiate between Illinois Service and the Cono. She happened to look out at the right time and see a bilevel (well, that's every 20 minutes, a superliner set) set go by. She said that the Cono was about twice as long as it usually is and she wondered if that was flooding related. Anybody know anything else about this? Moving "orphaned" or trapped cars to be used elsewhere in the system?


----------



## seat38a (Aug 28, 2017)

jis said:


> As of morning of Monday 8/28/17, both airports are closed till Monday evening.
> 
> United is offering no-fee no questions asked rerouting/rebooking of itineraries originally through Houston, upto the end of Thursday (8/31/17) as of Monday morning.
> 
> The problem, even after the airports reopen, will be getting enough staff to work at the airport.


It is now till the 9/5/2017. I just cancelled my flight to MSY via IAH which was supposed to be from 9/1-9/4. Stay tuned it seems to be getting extended daily.


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 28, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Apparently WN managed to secure a special FAA waiver for emergency outbound flights from HOU to DAL for stranded passengers. First time I've heard of passenger flights being granted waivers while ferry moves remained grounded.


Yeah, this was interesting and raises a lot of logistical questions. I wonder if the passengers were re-screened before the flight? Did the TSA continue to staff the HOU terminal? Was the HOU sterile area maintained?

I'm guessing the feds (and the airline) were wary of the HOU airport turning into a hellscape like the Superdome or NO Convention Center during Katrina. I mean, there surely must have been running out of ways to easily feed the stranded passengers, what with the roads being closed around there (and employees unable to come and go).


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 28, 2017)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> OK, so I just got an e-mail from my mom who lives adjacent to the CN tracks and has been well trained (haha) to differentiate between Illinois Service and the Cono. She happened to look out at the right time and see a bilevel (well, that's every 20 minutes, a superliner set) set go by. She said that the Cono was about twice as long as it usually is and she wondered if that was flooding related. Anybody know anything else about this? Moving "orphaned" or trapped cars to be used elsewhere in the system?


There's a video on FB of that train. Speculation is that the extra cars are the stranded Sunset Limited consist. Maybe they moved it since Harvey's path is so sporadic (that it might cause problems for New Orleans).


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 28, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Metra Electric Rider said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so I just got an e-mail from my mom who lives adjacent to the CN tracks and has been well trained (haha) to differentiate between Illinois Service and the Cono. She happened to look out at the right time and see a bilevel (well, that's every 20 minutes, a superliner set) set go by. She said that the Cono was about twice as long as it usually is and she wondered if that was flooding related. Anybody know anything else about this? Moving "orphaned" or trapped cars to be used elsewhere in the system?
> ...


It'll be interesting to hear what was behind it. I'm usually already downtown before the CONO comes through in the morning so couldn't see it.


----------



## jis (Aug 28, 2017)

seat38a said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > As of morning of Monday 8/28/17, both airports are closed till Monday evening.
> ...


As of 14:30 8/28/17, United has started outright canceling flights on Friday (9/1/17). I just managed to get rerouted via Newark instead on an IRROPs even exchange with no change fees etc. Out on 9/1 and back on 9/5 on an MCO - PTY - MCO itinerary.
I chatted with the United agent (out of Chicago) about the situation in Houston. She said almost everything in the United facilities is shut down because very few people can get to work. Among the things shut down is the Reservation Center. They are apparently trying to beef up the Chicago Center and put in something temporary at San Fran. The wait on the call was almost 40 mins.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 28, 2017)

So when POTUS puts on his Dog and Pony Show in Houston Tuesday how is he getting from IAH to downtown?Flying in a chopper? Via Airboat?

Houston is drowning just like NOL did during Katrina!

Is this trip really necessary when Officials and First Responders are so busy trying to help Millions of poor folks?


----------



## jis (Aug 28, 2017)

Marine 1 of course.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 28, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> So when POTUS puts on his Dog and Pony Show in Houston Tuesday how is he getting from IAH to downtown?Flying in a chopper? Via Airboat?


Hot air balloon? Tweety Bird air lift? Rocket Jockey?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 28, 2017)

Nailed it Chris!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 28, 2017)

I guess Elon Musk's Presidential Hyperloop lost power and flooded?


----------



## jis (Aug 28, 2017)

Sucking water instead of air


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 28, 2017)

Take political comments to Random. Additional political comments here will be deleted unless directly associated with Amtrak, rail or travel.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 28, 2017)

PRR 60 said:


> Take political comments to Random. Additional political comments here will be deleted unless directly associated with Amtrak, rail or travel.


Thank. You.


----------



## seat38a (Aug 28, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently WN managed to secure a special FAA waiver for emergency outbound flights from HOU to DAL for stranded passengers. First time I've heard of passenger flights being granted waivers while ferry moves remained grounded.
> ...


Your curiosities can be satisfied reading this: https://thepointsguy.com/2017/08/southwest-houston-airlifts-500-pax/


----------



## Rover (Aug 28, 2017)

jis said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Hobby and IAH will be closed until sometime Thursday, except for humanitarian and first responder flights. I don't have the link but you can check twitter or FB for more details...


----------



## Rover (Aug 28, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> So when POTUS puts on his Dog and Pony Show in Houston Tuesday how is he getting from IAH to downtown?Flying in a chopper? Via Airboat?
> 
> Houston is drowning just like NOL did during Katrina!
> 
> Is this trip really necessary when Officials and First Responders are so busy trying to help Millions of poor folks?


Easy there Dylan, the POTUS is visiting Corpus and San Antonio (I think), but won't be traveling to Houston, although he may be flown over the city.

It's not like NO, but I think you were joking... So far, I haven't seen, thankfully, houses submerged, but the section they were in, a rich section that was flooded, had most of the two-story homes first floors covered...


----------



## Rover (Aug 28, 2017)

What the Houston flooding is bringing in....


----------



## Agent (Aug 28, 2017)

Video by YouTube user Rod's Racers of the extra-long _City of New Orleans_ mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## jis (Aug 29, 2017)

Rover said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > seat38a said:
> ...


Actually my immediate interest in the status of Houston area airports diminished considerably as soon as I got my itinerary rerouted through Newark after United canceled both my flights through Houston on Friday and also offered to reroute my return trip via Newark on Tuesday next week.


----------



## Train2104 (Aug 29, 2017)

Amtrak is now reporting Sunset will run LAX-SAS and the Eagle will run CHI-FTW with buses to SAS.

Anyone know what's blocking through service? If SAS is OK for operation, north of it shouldn't be worse.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 29, 2017)

Train2104 said:


> Amtrak is now reporting Sunset will run LAX-SAS and the Eagle will run CHI-FTW with buses to SAS. Anyone know what's blocking through service? If SAS is OK for operation, north of it shouldn't be worse.


Austin and other parts North got it worse than we did in San Antonio due to the rotation of the storm. The tracks heading North from San Antonio are also heading East which again puts them deeper into the storm. This time around San Antonio was right on the dividing line so tracks West of us didn't see much precipitation while tracks North and East of us were slammed with heavy rain.


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 29, 2017)

I imagine soon, Amtrak will run TE to SAT and continue from there to LAX on the SL schedule. SAT to NOL will be out for a while.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 29, 2017)

SAS.


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 29, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> SAS.


Amtrak does not follow airport codes? I have seen LAX checked luggage tags on Amtrak for bags going to LA.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 29, 2017)

frequentflyer said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > SAS.
> ...


San Antonio's Sunset Station (1902) predates San Antonio International Airport (established in 1941 and converted to civilian use in 1951) by several decades, so there was nothing airport related for railroads to "follow" in the conventional sense. If the railroads were going to follow anything it would be stagecoach lines while airports would be following the railroads.


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 29, 2017)

Here's the official list of station codes used by Amtrak. https://www.amtrak.com/html/stations_A.html


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 29, 2017)

CHamilton said:


> Here's the official list of station codes used by Amtrak. https://www.amtrak.com/html/stations_A.html


Thanks.


----------



## chakk (Aug 29, 2017)

Rover said:


> What the Houston flooding is bringing in....


Makes sense. Gators are very comfortable (for possible protection) in waters. So if the waters expand, they can safely expand their territory, meaning more foo-foo dogs to hunt down for din-din.


----------



## jis (Aug 29, 2017)

frequentflyer said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > SAS.
> ...


But then again, you yourself used the code NOL instead of MSY! Heh heh


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 29, 2017)

chakk said:


> Rover said:
> 
> 
> > What the Houston flooding is bringing in....
> ...


The photo appears to be real (i.e. not photoshopped) but it is not from the current storm, according to this organization.

https://www.facebook.com/txgatorsquad/photos/a.500018350125176.1073741829.402279163232429/1283772041749799/?type=3&theater


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 29, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> > Rover said:
> ...



Apparently fire ants are also a bigger threat to escapees wading through the waters - the ants are poisonous and bundle themselves together to travel through water.

As an aside, a friend of mine used to live on a bayou in St. Pete, FL, and had to keep an eye on their dog when they let him out, lest something green, scaly and cold blooded emerged hungry from the water...


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 29, 2017)

Train2104 said:


> Amtrak is now reporting Sunset will run LAX-SAS and the Eagle will run CHI-FTW with buses to SAS.
> 
> Anyone know what's blocking through service? If SAS is OK for operation, north of it shouldn't be worse.


I hear the BNSF RR is jammed up south of Ft. Worth.


----------



## Rover (Aug 29, 2017)

The speed and time that the water has been traveling in the channels, with the erosion that goes with that, has started to impact infrastructure, such as bridges and pipelines.

___________________________________________________

*Pentagon says up to 30,000 National Guard troops prepared to assist in response to Harvey *

The Guard has alerted thousands of forces across the nation for possible deployment. It has already sent elite special operations para-rescuers from California and New York to aid in the effort, he said.

“We are leaning as far forward as we possibly can to ensure that military assets are postured to support the needs of Texas and potentially Louisiana,” Witham said.

http://www.latimes.com/politics/washington/la-na-essential-washington-updates-pentagon-says-up-to-30-000-national-1504032239-htmlstory.html


----------



## Rover (Aug 29, 2017)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > chakk said:
> ...


Seems they have always theorized that roaches would be the ones to survive a

a nuclear Armageddon, but, I think it's these little bastards that would do it !!!

Fire Ant Flotilla in Houston


----------



## Rover (Aug 29, 2017)

*300+ GATORS COULD ESCAPE*

WATER APPROACHES HEIGHT OF GATOR COUNTRY ADVENTURE PARK/SANCTUARY FENCE IN BEAUMONT, TX.

http://wncn.com/2017/08/28/300-gators-could-escape-as-texas-flood-waters-approach-height-of-fences/

_“We’re less than a foot a foot from (water) going over the fences,” Gator County Owner Gary Saurage said._

_Two of the largest alligators, known as Big Al and Big Tex, were put in trailers to keep them from possibly escaping in the flooding._


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 30, 2017)

frequentflyer said:


> I imagine soon, Amtrak will run TE to SAT and continue from there to LAX on the SL schedule. SAT to NOL will be out for a while.


This!


----------



## Rover (Aug 30, 2017)

I wasn't able to post the FB Video, but please link there to see a Houston resident recording someone in her block playing an inspired version of the Star Spangled Banner on their electric guitar.

https://www.facebook.com/SharyeJane/videos/1333889056734067

https://www.facebook.com/SharyeJane/posts/1333889643400675


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 30, 2017)

BNSF, UP begin hurricane repairs in Houston area

http://www.progressiverailroading.com/class_is/news/BNSF-UP-begin-hurricane-repairs-in-Houston-area--52594


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 30, 2017)

jis said:


> frequentflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


HAHAHA...........True, true.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 30, 2017)

Based on the reading of Progressive Raliroading article, looks like the SL between SAS and NOL as well as the TE between FTW and SAS will be out for an extended period, although I suspect that the TE would be out shorter than the SL, considering the differences of damage done between the two.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 30, 2017)

Rover said:


> I wasn't able to post the FB Video, but please link there to see a Houston resident recording someone in her block playing an inspired version of the Star Spangled Banner on their electric guitar.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SharyeJane/videos/1333889056734067
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SharyeJane/posts/1333889643400675


It reminds me of this guy, holding the U.S. flag and rocking out to Slayer's "Raining Blood" during Hurricane Matthew. ^_^

https://youtu.be/1ncAUFgTDq8


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 30, 2017)

Just saw the SW Chief on the LaPlata Cam http://www.railcams.net/#sthash.VsY5vYfg.dpbs

It had what looks to be 10 extra cars and 4 locomotives, I guess the SL consist.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 30, 2017)

frequentflyer said:


> Just saw the SW Chief on the LaPlata Cam http://www.railcams.net/#sthash.VsY5vYfg.dpbs
> 
> It had what looks to be 10 extra cars and 4 locomotives, I guess the SL consist.


Maybe this?

_*Sunset Limited Equip. Moving to Albuquerque, NM*_

https://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?4,4368842


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the full TE route eventually comes back. Anybody want to make a wager on the SAS-NOL portion of the SL route coming back?


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 30, 2017)

What happens to the crews? Do they still get paid? Reassigned?


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 30, 2017)

frequentflyer said:


> What happens to the crews? Do they still get paid? Reassigned?


I'll bet that they are either reassigned or furloughed.


----------



## AlamoWye (Aug 31, 2017)

It even looks like the SL tracks are right next to the Arkema plant that is just waiting to explode. Not sure how much damage a massive chemical explosion would do to tracks, but little seems to be going right for this area right now.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 31, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> frequentflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw the SW Chief on the LaPlata Cam http://www.railcams.net/#sthash.VsY5vYfg.dpbs
> ...



it was the equipment that was mentioned earlier in the thread. It came from NOL and is taking the scenic route to LAX. Contrary to the TO thread, it is not going to ABQ nor is it going to Barstow,


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 31, 2017)

Thirdrail7 said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > frequentflyer said:
> ...


If it was taking the scenic route it would have bee on the CZ and CS. :giggle:


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 31, 2017)

AlamoWye said:


> It even looks like the SL tracks are right next to the Arkema plant that is just waiting to explode. Not sure how much damage a massive chemical explosion would do to tracks, but little seems to be going right for this area right now.


News reports are saying the plant has, in fact, exploded. Details right now are sketchy.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thirdrail7 said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > frequentflyer said:
> ...


Yea, ABQ seemed a little strange. Going _through_ ABQ yes, continuing to LA makes sense. The Barstow comment was really weird.


----------



## Don Newcomb (Aug 31, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I'm pretty sure the full TE route eventually comes back. Anybody want to make a wager on the SAS-NOL portion of the SL route coming back?


After Amtrak ditched the SL east of NOL after Katrina, I'm not taking any bets.



Palmetto said:


> News reports are saying the plant has, in fact, exploded. Details right now are sketchy.


Yes. This seems to have happened last night. Apparently, nothing massive. Everyone had been evacuated for over a mile around the plant. Some deputies were sent to the hospital for smoke inhalation and released. The smoke and fumes are a non-toxic lung irritant. Why they had not been issued gas masks, I have no clue.


----------



## frequentflyer (Aug 31, 2017)

Back when there was a big push to get the SL daily, some wanted the SL to continue to Chicago and stub train from SAS to NOL. I got a feeling Amtrak may take advantage of the situation and make the LAX-SAS the Texas Eagle extension three days a week and no more switching costs. My question, if that happens how many consists does that release?


----------



## jis (Aug 31, 2017)

So, both the major airports reopened at 4pm on Wednesday 8/30/17, with very limited commercial service. Service will slowly be ramped up at IAH until they are back to about 80% of normal by Monday, is apparently the current plan.

United does not plan to get upto 100% until September 19. Southwest does not plan to fly anything until Saturday out of HOU.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 31, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> Thirdrail7 said:
> 
> 
> > FrensicPic said:
> ...



Actually, there was nothing strange about it and the BAR comment was part of an evolving plan. This is one of the things that operations people consider that people on the outside think makes little sense.

The current length of this train makes an arrival at LAX problematic. It will block other tracks and interfere with other trains. As such, they were going to cut the rear deadhead cars at ABQ and run it separately to LAX. The host was reluctant to add another train on the congested route. As such, there was a plan to cut the cars at BAR and have them forward to LAX later.

In the time that the posters at TO made their post, the plan had been altered. The train will continue past BAR and a freight crew from some yard outside of LAX will grab them.

BTW, there are 100s of freight trains in limbo.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thirdrail7 said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Thirdrail7 said:
> ...


I hadn't considered the train length and LAUS. Barstow would certainly have room but a yard closer to LA makes more sense as a location to cut off the "extras". Thanks.


----------



## jis (Aug 31, 2017)

So currently it looks like 421/422 gets restored fully, as does 21/22. 1/2 is short turned at San Antonio until further notice, with no service between San Antonio and New Orleans for the time being. Is that an accurate summary?


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 31, 2017)

I just saw that limited bus, light rail and trash service (wonder if the dumps are flooded) has restarted in Houston today.

Yeah, the stranded freight cars must be a huge headache.

With all the cars disabled or destroyed during the hurricane it seems as if now would be a good time for more rail service, but of course, if trains can't get through, that's pointless (and it sounds like there will be problems for a while).


----------



## jis (Aug 31, 2017)

One of the early uses of the reopened Bush Intercontinental apparently is to fly in relief supplies on the largest planes with the biggest cargo lift capacity that they can lay their hands on - in this case 777-300ERs.

https://twitter.com/united/status/902673252597846018


----------



## west point (Aug 31, 2017)

NOL - SAS freight traffic will probably be rerouted how ? One way would be some ELP - FTW on T&P route but the lack of sidings limits that unless a lot of fleeting is performed/ Then on to BTR - NOL on UP ( MP) .


----------



## west point (Aug 31, 2017)

Relief supplies to Houston Intercontinental will be limited to ground support equipment. US air force C-5s, C-130s, & C-9s are self contained and can deliver to forward locations easily. Now the cargo lifts, power carts, air start compressors ( 2 needed for the large motored commercial cargo planes ), tow vehicles, container carts, other ground support equipment may be damaged or destroyed. That will require some equipment to be brought in from other locations to service the equipment.


----------



## jis (Aug 31, 2017)

west point said:


> Relief supplies to Houston Intercontinental will be limited to ground support equipment. US air force C-5s, C-130s, & C-9s are self contained and can deliver to forward locations easily. Now the cargo lifts, power carts, air start compressors ( 2 needed for the large motored commercial cargo planes ), tow vehicles, container carts, other ground support equipment may be damaged or destroyed. That will require some equipment to be brought in from other locations to service the equipment.


According to FAA nothing was damaged or destroyed at IAH. Indeed United stabled close to 20 planes at IAH. So no, no ground equipment needs to be brought in, and no limitations due to unavailability of ground equipment or facilities. Also road access to IAH is more or less unhindered now. I have no idea where people are getting these weird ideas about damage to the airport.


----------



## Don Newcomb (Aug 31, 2017)

jis said:


> ..... I have no idea where people are getting these weird ideas about damage to the airport.


I saw a photo on Facebook showing planes under water. It was on Facebook. It has to be true.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 31, 2017)

jis said:


> So currently it looks like 421/422 gets restored fully, as does 21/22. 1/2 is short turned at San Antonio until further notice, with no service between San Antonio and New Orleans for the time being. Is that an accurate summary?


You are correct Sir!


----------



## jis (Aug 31, 2017)

Don Newcomb said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I have no idea where people are getting these weird ideas about damage to the airport.
> ...


A Photoshopped photo of La Guardia Airport no less. Many ignorant people took the statement associated with it regarding an airport with code HOS hook line and sinker. As Yoda would say "Fascinating it was".


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 31, 2017)

jis said:


> Don Newcomb said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Because the hilly Queens landscape and Manhattan skyline are just like pancake flat Houston and it's skyline?


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > So currently it looks like 421/422 gets restored fully, as does 21/22. 1/2 is short turned at San Antonio until further notice, with no service between San Antonio and New Orleans for the time being. Is that an accurate summary?
> ...


The reason for 1/2 short turns at SAS is because the host trackage are in limbo.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Aug 31, 2017)

Be careful, as there is another hurricane brewing in the middle of the Atlantic. Currently, there's no knowing where the storm is going, though. Hope I don't get stranded in the American Southwest (Nevada/SoCal) on my way back.

Source: http://mashable.com/2017/08/31/hurricane-irma-intensifying-looms-in-atlantic/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-science-link#m2OorOS0Vaq9


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 31, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Be careful, as there is another hurricane brewing in the middle of the Atlantic. Currently, there's no knowing where the storm is going, though. Hope I don't get stranded in the American Southwest (Nevada/SoCal) on my way back.
> 
> Source: http://mashable.com/2017/08/31/hurricane-irma-intensifying-looms-in-atlantic/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-science-link#m2OorOS0Vaq9


For the southwest you need to worry about monsoon season and Pacific hurricanes, not Atlantic hurricanes.


----------



## Rover (Aug 31, 2017)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> Be careful, as there is another hurricane brewing in the middle of the Atlantic. Currently, there's no knowing where the storm is going, though. Hope I don't get stranded in the American Southwest (Nevada/SoCal) on my way back.
> 
> Source: http://mashable.com/2017/08/31/hurricane-irma-intensifying-looms-in-atlantic/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-science-link#m2OorOS0Vaq9


The weatherman said that a cold front moving down into Texas next week, _could_ keep any Hurricanes from entering Texas.

Houston ISD has now been rescheduled to open Sept. 11th. That assumes all schools will be ready from any flood damage and the clean up afterward.

I think most of Houston Light Rail is suspended until further notice.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Aug 31, 2017)

I was going to say for a hurricane to make it to the southwest we all would have larger problems then which Amtrak is cancelled. As that would be a monster of a storm.


----------



## daybeers (Sep 1, 2017)

I think bmjhagen meant getting stuck in the American Southwest because flights to other destinations in the country, namely along the East Coast, might be cancelled due to the upcoming storm.


----------



## justinslot (Sep 1, 2017)

Ooof...I have a SAS-NOL trip (following a LAX-SAS trip) in late September. Guess I'll be checking Amtrak.com and this thread a lot.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 1, 2017)

daybeers said:


> I think bmjhagen meant getting stuck in the American Southwest because flights to other destinations in the country, namely along the East Coast, might be cancelled due to the upcoming storm.


He doesn't fly except intercontinental, so he's talking trains, not planes.Of course there's the chance that trains may not run their full course, but we know they can do short turns under the right conditions.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 1, 2017)

I am scheduled to fly into BWI on the 10th to begin a trip that includes the Vermonter, NE Regional, Downeaster, and LSL, and a return to Spokane via the Empire Builder. I will be monitoring Irma's path very closely; I should know early enough in advance if I will have to cancel and postpone my trip.


----------



## west point (Sep 1, 2017)

Hopefully the Colonial pipeline will be able to restart soon. Otherwise Atlanta is going to hurt for both diesel and jet fuel. Delta's refinery in the NEC will not be able to produce enough.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 2, 2017)

The talk I hear is that it takes approximately 30 days for a refinery to come back on line after a shut down. The other issue is that the Houston Ship Channel still had not been opened by the Coast Guard due to the debris floating making it dangerous for the ships. The refineries need the oil from the tankers sitting out in the Gulf just waiting to unload.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> The talk I hear is that it takes approximately 30 days for a refinery to come back on line after a shut down. The other issue is that the Houston Ship Channel still had not been opened by the Coast Guard due to the debris floating making it dangerous for the ships. The refineries need the oil from the tankers sitting out in the Gulf just waiting to unload.


No it does not take 30 days to restart a refinery.

Plenty of crude on shore.

Plenty of finished product waiting pick up.

Flood roads and panic buying are stressing the final mile deliver system. Very little truck fuel tanker capacity that can be diverted over to unexpected demand, or lengthy transportation.

Just chill we were complaining about a glut of products driving down the markets just two week ago.


----------



## Karl1459 (Sep 5, 2017)

The Beaumont station is likely OK. I talked today to a vendor or ours who had been delivering product to another vendor which is directly across the tracks from the Beaumont station and things were OK, so I suspect the station is OK too.


----------



## justinslot (Sep 5, 2017)

The Amtrak twitter account just told me that service has been restored from SAS to NOL, so I won't have to do my backup plan (driving a Hertz rental.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2017)

justinslot said:


> The Amtrak twitter account just told me that service has been restored from SAS to NOL, so I won't have to do my backup plan (driving a Hertz rental.)


Cool!


----------



## Heath Loxton (Sep 7, 2017)

This is great news!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 7, 2017)

Just when I was starting to get used to having all this extra hardware sitting around.


----------



## starlight11 (Sep 7, 2017)

justinslot said:


> The Amtrak twitter account just told me that service has been restored from SAS to NOL, so I won't have to do my backup plan (driving a Hertz rental.)


Does Amtrak take a while to post an update when service is restored? The latest Amtrak update dated today (Sept 7) still says the Sunset Limited is unable to operate between NOL and SAS.

https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=AM_Alert_C&pagename=am/AM_Alert_C/Alerts_Popup&cid=1251656300218


----------



## fredevad (Sep 8, 2017)

It appears that the SL was off the disruption list for a bit, but was back on the list in a day or two. I've been watching it closely as we due to board at NOL on the 13th.

At this point they are saying they will post an update "on or before" the 12th (that's cutting it close), we have a back up plan to catch the SL in SAS if we have to.

I'm guessing they are completing track inspections and/or repairs. Anyone know what the actual issue is?

Sent from my XT1650 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 8, 2017)

fredevad said:


> It appears that the SL was off the disruption list for a bit, but was back on the list in a day or two. I've been watching it closely as we due to board at NOL on the 13th. At this point they are saying they will post an update "on or before" the 12th (that's cutting it close), we have a back up plan to catch the SL in SAS if we have to. I'm guessing they are completing track inspections and/or repairs. Anyone know what the actual issue is?


Right now there is a lot of host traffic on the route as delayed shipments and misplaced rolling stock are moved where they need to be. Also, it's not unusual to have partial repairs and faulty signaling on newly opened track that requires radio warrants and slow orders until it receives additional work to bring everything back to full speed. Amtrak could probably push for resumption of service and get it, but they might suffer substantial delays in the process. Perhaps Amtrak prefers to wait for available resources to be repositioned and for the backlog to clear up first.


----------



## nti1094 (Sep 8, 2017)

I am booked on the SL on the 11th, arriving from the CONO the day before. After they resumed service a few days ago I booked a hotel room in anticipation. Now I have to try and re-route from MEM up to CHI and yo LA on the chief or TE, but a roomette is going to pay me $600 more! How many trains made it through from SAS to NOL before they cancelled it again? Does anyone know why they cut the train again?


----------



## jebr (Sep 8, 2017)

I'd call Amtrak and see if they'll waive the additional charge, especially if they have no alternate transportation and you were originally booked in a roomette. My guess is that they should be able to do that, since there's no practical way for you to take the original itinerary.


----------



## nti1094 (Sep 8, 2017)

At the moment American Airlines has flights to Dallas for $53, so I think I'll just assume the SL won't run Monday, and fly to Dallas to catch the TE to Los Angeles via San Antonio. I can actually upgrade from a roomette to a full bedroom SAS to LAX, and including the flights to replace the out of service areas not pay any more than before.


----------



## nti1094 (Sep 8, 2017)

It looks like one train actually departed NOL on Wednesday this week, and arrived on-time in SAS. So the line is obviously clear, it must be freight train interference from backed up traffic that was on hold during the storm and not physical damage to the trackage.

I'm not risking it for my Monday train and just going to fly to DFW and grab the TE there to be safe.

The agents at Amtrak seem to know nothing useful about the situation and in fact one told me "well it can't take that long to cleanup the tracks" while advising I should assume the train will run that day.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2017)

https://www.amtrak.com/service-alerts-and-notices

Sorry I can't link the actual notice. If someone could help me with that. Thx.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 8, 2017)

Service Notice


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 9, 2017)

No trains have traveled between SAS and NOL since Harvey. The No. 1 this past week originated in SAS Thursday morning. It did not travel from NOL. According to this service annoucement posted by Bill, the first westbound no. 1 departing NOL will be Saturday, September *16. * Right now there is no equipment for the SL in NOL since it was repositioned back to LAX via the CONO and Southwest Chief soon after Hurricane Harvey. So the first SL to make the full trip LAX to NOL will depart Los Angeles Wednesday, September 13 arriving in NOL September 15 to become the first westbound SL departing New Orleans Saturday, September 16. So if you have plans this week before next Saturday, make alternate travel arrangement to San Antonio to join the SL.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Sep 10, 2017)

The congestion in the area has eased but it is still intense. I suspect there will be major delays along the route.


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 12, 2017)

We had just bought our retirement house on August 20 in Rockport, Tx. To take possession on September 1. Harvey hit on August 25.

Have not been able to see the damage inside yet.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 12, 2017)

tonys96 said:


> We had just bought our retirement house on August 20 in Rockport, Tx. To take possession on September 1. Harvey hit on August 25.
> 
> Have not been able to see the damage inside yet.


That is some terrible news. Rockport was a total disaster from what I've read.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 12, 2017)

tonys96 said:


> We had just bought our retirement house on August 20 in Rockport, Tx. To take possession on September 1. Harvey hit on August 25.
> 
> Have not been able to see the damage inside yet.


Sorry to hear this Tony! Its pretty bad on the Coast especially around Port A and Rockport/Fulton.


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 12, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > We had just bought our retirement house on August 20 in Rockport, Tx. To take possession on September 1. Harvey hit on August 25.
> ...


Thanks. We have not been able to get in because we gave the sellers more time to get out, since they evacuated early. Maybe next week.......


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 12, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > We had just bought our retirement house on August 20 in Rockport, Tx. To take possession on September 1. Harvey hit on August 25.
> ...


My brother tells me that Rockport, PortA, and Aransas Pass look like war zones. There was no insurance in place, as we had not taken possession yet. Drone pics of the house show missing shingles, the back porch roof blown off, the carport has disappeared, all the trees stripped of leaves, etc. We do not know yet about water damage inside or storm surge damage in the crawl space. :unsure:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 12, 2017)

tonys96 said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > tonys96 said:
> ...


I would think you could not take possession since the house is no longer in the condition it was in when you signed the intent to buy contract?


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 12, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Dylan said:
> ...


No. We already closed. Anyway, if the damage is not too bad, we want the house anyway.


----------



## neroden (Sep 13, 2017)

Hope you got your homeowners insurance already. (I remember I got mine before the closing.) And hopefully flood insurance too... though I realize probably not :-(


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 13, 2017)

neroden said:


> Hope you got your homeowners insurance already. (I remember I got mine before the closing.) And hopefully flood insurance too... though I realize probably not :-(


His best option at this point is to apply for FEMA assistance even without flood insurance. A few weeks ago the federal government was gearing up to slash FEMA's funding. Then in the wake of two extremely well timed hurricanes they've since reversed course on a dime and increased funding instead, at least temporarily. Might as well take advantage of it before they change their mind and return to defunding FEMA instead.


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 13, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> neroden said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you got your homeowners insurance already. (I remember I got mine before the closing.) And hopefully flood insurance too... though I realize probably not :-(
> ...


Fema is assisting those who lost their residences. Mine is a future retirement house. We are high and dry here in DFW. My brother's house in Rockport id not too damaged, it is new and built like a war bunker, with steel plates in the walls and steel beams down to rock. He had slight wind damage and some water damage, all told, not too bad.

His investment properties (rentals) were not so lucky. Several demolished, several repairable. We might seek SBA assistance if we need it. I was going to pull out the carpeting and install laminate flooring anyway.....


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 14, 2017)

tonys96 said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > neroden said:
> ...


Ah, good point. My information was secondhand based on what I was hearing from folks in Houston, but you seem to be on top of it. Sounds like you're in a bit of a bind financially, but at least none of your important stuff was there yet, including yourself.


----------



## Heath Loxton (Sep 15, 2017)

Meanwhile i love the sunset limited train.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 16, 2017)

In the craziness of Harvey, UP is open to the SL adding a stop in Flatonia, TX. Despite everything, the world doesn't stop. I am glad normal is getting back for more and more. Family in Victoria said that most inside garbage had been picked up so garbage service is returning to its regular days etc. Still lots of repairs to do, some will take months, like some of the hotels in the city.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 16, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> In the craziness of Harvey, UP is open to the SL adding a stop in Flatonia, TX. Despite everything, the world doesn't stop. I am glad normal is getting back for more and more. Family in Victoria said that most inside garbage had been picked up so garbage service is returning to its regular days etc. Still lots of repairs to do, some will take months, like some of the hotels in the city.


I saw on FB where garbage trucks from other areas were helping Houston get rid of the excess garbage 

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 16, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> In the craziness of Harvey, UP is open to the SL adding a stop in Flatonia, TX. Despite everything, the world doesn't stop. I am glad normal is getting back for more and more. Family in Victoria said that most inside garbage had been picked up so garbage service is returning to its regular days etc. Still lots of repairs to do, some will take months, like some of the hotels in the city.


I saw on FB where garbage trucks from other areas were helping Houston get rid of the excess garbage 

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## AlamoWye (Sep 16, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> In the craziness of Harvey, UP is open to the SL adding a stop in Flatonia, TX. Despite everything, the world doesn't stop. I am glad normal is getting back for more and more. Family in Victoria said that most inside garbage had been picked up so garbage service is returning to its regular days etc. Still lots of repairs to do, some will take months, like some of the hotels in the city.


https://www.fayettecountyrecord.com/articles/2017/09/14/flatonia-amtrak-stop-closer-ever-after-union-pacific’s-approval


----------



## west point (Sep 17, 2017)

A future note: Did any of the HSR proposal locations ( station and track ) get flooded by Harvey ? Any potential incidents can be mitigated now.


----------



## dogbert617 (Sep 17, 2017)

AlamoWye said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > In the craziness of Harvey, UP is open to the SL adding a stop in Flatonia, TX. Despite everything, the world doesn't stop. I am glad normal is getting back for more and more. Family in Victoria said that most inside garbage had been picked up so garbage service is returning to its regular days etc. Still lots of repairs to do, some will take months, like some of the hotels in the city.
> ...


I'm surprised that area between San Antonio and Houston doesn't have at least 1-2 stops, between both cities. Like say, the stops would be at Columbus and Seguin. Or maybe Schulenburg? Though Flatonia is close enough to Schulenburg, lol. Congrats to Flatonia, and good to hear their attempt to add an Amtrak station was approved by Union Pacific!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 17, 2017)

Seguin and Luling are fairly close to San Antonio,and both tore down their EX-SP Staions years ago.San Marcos is a stop for the Texas Eagle and is only 20 miles from Sequin.

Flatonia is a nice little Rail Friendly town, and will make a great stop on the Sunset Route between SAS and HOS.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Sep 18, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Seguin and Luling are fairly close to San Antonio,and both tore down their EX-SP Staions years ago.San Marcos is a stop for the Texas Eagle and is only 20 miles from Sequin.
> 
> Flatonia is a nice little Rail Friendly town, and will make a great stop on the Sunset Route between SAS and HOS.


Seguin did NOT tear down its SP depot.

The Seguin Conservation Society had offered to take the handsome brick building and pay for moving it. (Apparently SP said it was too close to tracks per federal safety regulations.) But while the Conservation Society tried to line up a new site for the old building, without warning Southern Pacific made its move.

A lawyer for the railroad appeared at City Hall and pulled a demolition permit half an hour before closing time. The next morning, most of the building had been destroyed by the time City Hall offices opened to a storm of citizen protests.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Sep 18, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Flatonia is a nice little Rail Friendly town, and will make a great stop on the Sunset Route between SAS and HOS.


Flatonia saw its chance and grabbed it, ahead of Schulenberg or Luling or Seguin (which is probably too close to SAS anyway). Luling would have better served the Austin market, but props to Flatonia for pulling this off.

That stretch between Houston's suburbs and San Antonio is surprisingly sparsely populated. But Flatonia will nicely serve Victoria, with 100,000 pop, about an hour to the south. And it could even bring riders an hour and a half away from Austin, 2+ million metro, with the University of Texas main campus, not quite as big as Victoria, LOL, but almost.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 19, 2017)

Looking at the map, with I-10 going East/West at 75mph, many of the surrounding towns are closer to Flatonia that appear on the map. Closest commercial air service is either Victoria with a small J31 prop plane to DFW, or going to Austin or San Antonio. These rural stops give many people the opportunity to travel that might not otherwise.


----------



## Don Newcomb (Sep 20, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> Looking at the map, with I-10 going East/West at 75mph, many of the surrounding towns are closer to Flatonia that appear on the map. Closest commercial air service is either Victoria with a small J31 prop plane to DFW, or going to Austin or San Antonio. These rural stops give many people the opportunity to travel that might not otherwise.


Maybe but, as you're probably aware, Texans have a completely different idea of what constitutes a "Sunday drive" than most of the rest of the US.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 20, 2017)

True, but the number of people from other states is growing dramatically. throughout the state.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 20, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> True, but the number of people from other states is growing dramatically. throughout the state.


This! There are now more non-native Texans in the Lone Star State than we born and bred Texans.


----------

